# [H] [Proudmoore] [MH clear,BT 8/9] Immortal King sucht



## Lanah (30. Dezember 2007)

Seid gegrüßt Hordler!

Der Herr des Schwarzen Tempels ist gefallen. Siegreich erwarten wir nun die weiteren Entwicklungen in Richtung Sunwell Plateau und Wrath of the Lichking. Um optimal für weitere epische Kämpfe vorbereitet zu sein, rekrutieren wir neue Mitglieder.

*Wir suchen zur Zeit:* 
- 1-2 Paladine
- 3 Schamanen (Heil-, Verstärker- und Elementar geskillt)
- 1 Holypriest (gut ausgerüstet mit Zugang)
- 1 Feraldruide
- 1 Jäger

*Wir bieten euch:* 
- regelmäßige Raids auf MH/BT, Mo-Fr 18.30-variables Ende
- ausgearbeitetes DKP-System
- funktionierenden eigenen TS Server
- ausgearbeitete Taktiken zu jedem Boß auf Deutsch
- viel Geduld für Spieler, die noch nicht jeden Boß in- und auswendig können
- eine Gilde, die es seit Anfang WoW gibt und dementsprechend Erfahrung mit den meisten Problemen einer Gilde hat
- eine Gildenbank, die im Notfall ihre Spieler unterstützt
- BT+MH auf Grindstatus, 3-4 ID Tage maximal

*Wir erwarten von euch:* 
- brauchbare Ausrüstung im Bereich T5
- MH/BT Zugänge sind ein dickes Plus, die Phiole von Lady Vashj sollte jedoch vorhanden sein
- Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse
- Bereitschaft für die eigenen Buffs zu sorgen
- eine stabile Internetverbindung und einen Computer der mehr als 3 fps liefert
- den Willen für raiddienliches Umskillen bei Bedarf
- Alter 18 Jahre+

*So erreicht ihr uns:* 
Entweder ihr schreibt eine Bewerbung über unseren Forumlink unserer HP:
http://www.eiskalte-bengel.com/
oder ihr versucht einen unserer Offiziere bzw unseren Gildenmeister direkt auf Proudmoore anzusprechen.
Kontaktpersonen:
Sauryn, Totz, Kosterlita, Verminaard und Thrion (GM)
Normalerweise werden eventuelle Fragen eurerseits und von uns dann per TS geklärt.

Wir würden uns über eure Bewerbungen freuen. Nicht scheu sein, meldet euch. Illidan wartet!


----------



## Lanah (3. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (9. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (15. Januar 2008)

Illidan down, suchen immer noch


----------



## derpainkiller (15. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (30. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (7. Februar 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (13. Februar 2008)

/push


----------

